
How can one use deep learning to improve image recognition - infrrd_ai
https://infrrd.ai/products/image-recognition
======
infrrd_ai
Find out how to improve the visual search experience, conversions,
recommendation and overall engagement using this image recognition platform.

#AIaaS #ImageRecognition #DeepLearning #IDC #IntelligentDataCapture
#DataCapture #EnterpriseAI #MachineLearning #NLP #TextAnalytics #infrrd

